
PyInstrument: Call stack profiler for Python - dmoo
https://github.com/joerick/pyinstrument
======
rcfox
I'd love to be able to get a flame chart view (Like in Chrome's dev tools) of
a profiling run. It looks like this project might be able to support that
since it keeps the full stack trace.

~~~
willvarfar
A completely different tool, but I have a little script to do that:
[http://williamedwardscoder.tumblr.com/post/35134924139/a-nov...](http://williamedwardscoder.tumblr.com/post/35134924139/a-novel-
profiler-for-python)

Hope its useful. Hope this kind of visualisation makes it into pyinstrument.

------
bsimpson
line_profiler is also good:
[https://github.com/phleet/flask_debugtoolbar_lineprofilerpan...](https://github.com/phleet/flask_debugtoolbar_lineprofilerpanel)

------
littlemerman
This is great!

